# Are pigeon eggs edible?



## samuri_spartan

I come from a less-than-affluent family, and have always been taught not to waste anything. I know this is kinda weird, but I figured if they raise utility breeds to eat then why couldnt we eat their eggs? I mean most of us replace our bird's eggs with dummys to keep down the numbers so why not put that extra energy to good use? Is there anything wrong with eating pigeon eggs right off the nest like a chicken? 

Chris


----------



## TAWhatley

You can eat the eggs .. nothing wrong with that. I also rescue ducks and work with people who adopt the ducks but do not want offspring .. they take the duck eggs and cook/bake with the eggs. You just want to be sure you get the eggs right away before any incubation starts.

I, personally, cannot eat the eggs of my pigeons, doves, or ducks so hard boil them and feed them back to the various birds and animals here.

Terry


----------



## samuri_spartan

TAWhatley said:


> I, personally, cannot eat the eggs of my pigeons, doves, or ducks so hard boil them and feed them back to the various birds and animals here.
> 
> Terry


Thats interesting too. Will pigeons eat hard boiled egg?


----------



## pdpbison

samuri_spartan said:


> Thats interesting too. Will pigeons eat hard boiled egg?



That would not be a good food for Pigeons or Doves...but would be okay for Racoons or Mice or whatever else who do eat cooked 'meat' things now and then with impunity.


Otherwise, yes, you can eat or use Pigeon Eggs, same as one would a Chicken Egg...


I could not eat any of the Eggs form the Pigeons I have...it would seem too wierd or off-putting somehow.

But people raised Pigeons and ate the eggs for ever, endless thousands of years...same asthey did Duck Eggs and Chicken Eggs and Quail Eggs and so on.

Kinda 'small' though...

If you want Eggs to eat, get some larger kinds of Chickens...Chickens are wonderful Birds, fun, nice to have around, wacky, and can lay far more than they need.




Phil
l v


----------



## samuri_spartan

Thank you for the information. I have, and always have had, chickens. I love them as much as i do my pigeons. I think as long as i take the eggs right away before the embryo begins to form i will be ok. I think my Chickens will like the hard broiled egg too. Again, thanks.

Chris


----------



## SkyofAngels

I put tiny pin holes in either side and blow the yolk out, clean them up really well and then I paint things on them, I have eggs with all kinds of different scenes on them. Then I shellac them ( hey SHELLac that funny) anyway I then give them as gifts or I sell them at the church festivals for fundraisers. People LOVE them I put a lot of time into them and they come out beautiful (my favorite is an egg that I transformed into cinderellas carriage) plus most people don't see eggs this small often so they are really interested in hearing aboutwhere they came from, I kinda crafty like that I try to recycle everything into art, I once used dryer lint in a painting as a beard (very strange I know) My mom was the one that gave me the idea. She takes a hollowed out chicken egg covers it with this fake wool and then puts these short pieces of dowel painted black on the bottom as legs then she puts on a dove egg paints on ears and a face and *walla* a lamb. These make great Easter gifts and they are easy to do. I do get a little out of hand though and have to keep buying the wooden dummy eggs cause I keep painting those too. I make the Kids eggs out of these cause otherwise the won't last long enough for me to spend time on painting them kids


----------



## amoonswirl

SkyofAngels said:


> I put tiny pin holes in either side and blow the yolk out, clean them up really well and then I paint things on them, I have eggs with all kinds of different scenes on them. Then I shellac them ( hey SHELLac that funny) anyway I then give them as gifts or I sell them at the church festivals for fundraisers. People LOVE them I put a lot of time into them and they come out beautiful (my favorite is an egg that I transformed into cinderellas carriage) plus most people don't see eggs this small often so they are really interested in hearing aboutwhere they came from, I kinda crafty like that I try to recycle everything into art, I once used dryer lint in a painting as a beard (very strange I know) My mom was the one that gave me the idea. She takes a hollowed out chicken egg covers it with this fake wool and then puts these short pieces of dowel painted black on the bottom as legs then she puts on a dove egg paints on ears and a face and *walla* a lamb. These make great Easter gifts and they are easy to do. I do get a little out of hand though and have to keep buying the wooden dummy eggs cause I keep painting those too. I make the Kids eggs out of these cause otherwise the won't last long enough for me to spend time on painting them kids


Hey Kristen,
That is really neat! I am also crafty & have been thinking of using the little eggs in some mixed media projects. Removing the insides is a great idea - thanks for passing it along. (I used to paint scenes on regular chicken eggs and that was difficult enough - you must use a really small brush and have the patience of a saint!!)

I'd love to see some photos of these projects if you get the chance to share some.


----------



## feralpigeon

There is a recipe for 'fattening up' a pigeon that is low in weight that includes
feeding a measured combination of puppy chow and hard boiled yoke.  

fp


----------



## Charis

TAWhatley said:


> You can eat the eggs .. nothing wrong with that. I also rescue ducks and work with people who adopt the ducks but do not want offspring .. they take the duck eggs and cook/bake with the eggs. You just want to be sure you get the eggs right away before any incubation starts.
> 
> I, personally, cannot eat the eggs of my pigeons, doves, or ducks so hard boil them and feed them back to the various birds and animals here.
> 
> Terry


I understand Terri because I can't either. Every day I get 5 beautiful chicken eggs that I either give away, let Caleb eat or cook and feed back to the chickens. I sure could not eat a pigeon egg.


----------



## Maggie-NC

We give all of our eggs to the crows that I feed but I see nothing wrong with eating them.


----------



## KO Loft

*Urgent Do Not Feed Same Species Their Eggs*

I hate to be the worry wart of the group but that is what cattle producers did in england. They feed beef to their cattle and it was determined that this caused mad cow disease. The scientists said this was similar to a tribe of people that used to eat their dead relatives and that latter developed a disease (Kuru?) that had the symptoms of tremors, wasting away of the cerebrum, and finally death! There was a whole televison show on the discovery network that had cannibalism among species and the genetic diseases that resulted from it. Might be wise not to feed same species of eggs to birds just to be safe. The diseases that the show focused on were said to be uncurable.

joe


----------



## Charis

Lady Tarheel said:


> We give all of our eggs to the crows that I feed but I see nothing wrong with eating them.


There isn't anything wrong with eating them. I just can't eat them.


----------



## warriec

Eating egg should be fine long as incubation should not have started (seeing veins while candling).

Anyway, i feel that this could be a subject with too many opinions and should be considered.


----------



## Margarret

Like Maggie, I feed ours to the crows. I switch them out as soon after laying as possible. It keeps the crows happy so they hang around(intermittant reinforcement) and they chase off any hawk that dares come into the yard. We have had the same four crows for a couple of years now. Well.....I think they are the same four. Many years ago I used duck eggs for baking as a friend of mine had ducks and gathered many of the eggs. They are extremely rich, but make some of the best cornbread you have ever tasted. Like many of you, I can't bring myself to cook and eat my pidges eggs. Seems to much like cannibalism to me, LOL, though I have no scrupels about duck and chicken eggs if they are from someone else's ducks and chickens.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks

Karen and Kristen...many thanks for the updates on your Art!

This site has some VERY TALENTED MEMBERS!!

I, too, would like to see pictures! 

I can understand that this subject of eating pigeon eggs can be a touchy one...

I think Joe (KOLofts) has an interesting and valid point of "same species" feeding...

Shi


----------



## Guest

just want to point out that it is eggs that are developing the same species to begin with so how could that be harmful when its what they begin with in the first place  did that make sense lol so why couldnt a bird eats its own egg without problems occuring when its what they are from to begin with ... just pondering out loud


----------



## TheSnipes

pdpbison said:


> If you want Eggs to eat, get some larger kinds of Chickens...Chickens are wonderful Birds, fun, nice to have around, wacky, and can lay far more than they need.


Chickens are next on my list


----------



## TheSnipes

Charis said:


> I understand Terri because I can't either. Every day I get 5 beautiful chicken eggs that I either give away, let Caleb eat or cook and feed back to the chickens. I sure could not eat a pigeon egg.


Is it cuz you feel a little bit like you are 'eating your friends?'


----------



## mr squeaks

TheSnipes said:


> Chickens are next on my list


Uh, just a quick question here...are you referring to the EGGS???


----------



## mr squeaks

LokotaLoft said:


> just want to point out that it is eggs that are developing the same species to begin with so how could that be harmful when its what they begin with in the first place  did that make sense lol so why couldnt a bird eats its own egg without problems occuring when its what they are from to begin with ... just pondering out loud


Not sure, perhaps something to do with being a "carrier" or something in the genes? 

Wouldn't be a problem unless turning up in an egg or something else?

Shi


----------



## Guest

so we cant go eating our gene pool is that it ? lol kinna like dating your cousin I guess hahahaa


----------



## TheSnipes

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, just a quick question here...are you referring to the EGGS???


I am tempted to say...which comes first??  

I have been planning on building a little coop and yard area and getting a few chickens for about a year. Thinking about it for several years, but seriously thinking since last winter. Trouble is I haven't had time to build them a place yet and now I don't think I will be able to get any till next spring.


----------



## Guest

if you are ordering eggs to hatch then the egg comes first now if you order chicks then the chicken comes first lol


----------



## SkyofAngels

Okay I will get some pics together, hm I kinda wish I took pictures all along cause I had some goodies. I heard that if you feed eggs(or any kind of meat) to a parrot that it can cause aggression, I don't know if that is true or if that applys to pigeons but it is just something else to ponder.
Oh and sometimes I use other recycled materials instead of brushes, like the bristle from a broom is very thin and has more control than a brush or the quill of a feather could work (I sure have enough of those )


----------



## TheSnipes

LokotaLoft said:


> if you are ordering eggs to hatch then the egg comes first now if you order chicks then the chicken comes first lol


Haha! Finally, that nagging mystery is solved


----------



## Guest

> I heard that if you feed eggs(or any kind of meat) to a parrot that it can cause aggression, I don't know if that is true or if that applys to pigeons but it is just something else to ponder.


 all I can tell you is that my parrot gets aggressive when I don't share my eggs and meat with her lol


----------



## mr squeaks

LokotaLoft said:


> so we cant go eating our gene pool is that it ? lol kinna like dating your cousin I guess hahahaa


Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of "bad" stuff that kills...have read something about this theory, but can't remember what and where...maybe when there was a lot of mad cow discussion...

I always felt the CHICKEN came first in the overall beginning scheme of things. AND, then the chicken was given the ability to reproduce by its eggs. Can't see an "egg" just laying there to hatch into a chicken without the male and female chicken... 

For painting those itty bitty eggs, you would have to use something very small...that's quite an art!

Shi


----------



## pigeon poop

I used to have a Jax Quail once and she would lay eggs. They weren't fertilised and we were sick of throwing them out so we decided to cook one. It was successful. But the end result was no bigger than a 20 cent coin. Well when it comes to cooking pigeon eggs, if i were you i wouldn't bother going throught the effort. It's really not worth it in the end. i would assume that a pigeon egg wouldn't give you much of a meal. But it's up to you in the end.


----------



## mr squeaks

pigeon poop said:


> I used to have a Jax Quail once and she would lay eggs. They weren't fertilised and we were sick of throwing them out so we decided to cook one. It was successful. But the end result was no bigger than a 20 cent coin. Well when it comes to cooking pigeon eggs, if i were you i wouldn't bother going throught the effort. It's really not worth it in the end. i would assume that a pigeon egg wouldn't give you much of a meal. But it's up to you in the end.



Mmm, hard boiling, shelling and using them as garnish in a salad for some extra protein???  

Shi


----------



## samuri_spartan

mr squeaks said:


> Mmm, hard boiling, shelling and using them as garnish in a salad for some extra protein???
> 
> Shi


My point exactly Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom

You can always blow out the egg innards and use those in scrambled eggs or in cooking, though you'd want to do a volumetric measure of how many pigeon eggs it would take to equal one chicken egg as most recipes are gauged to a "large" egg, then take that little egg shell and use it as "decor" .  Be the first on your block to have chocolate chip cookies made w/pidgie eggs.  

BTW, in the evolutionary scheme of things, the egg definitely came before the chicken.


----------



## samuri_spartan

Well in the past couple weeks i hav had 3 pairs of my pigeons lay eggs and i just got another 2 today. And cause iv been curious I think i will scuamble them with some cheese, and i will get back to you all on how it turns out.

wish me luck

Chris


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Better get out your Easy-Bake pans  . I don't think you'll be feeding the masses with those little eggs.


----------



## mr squeaks

flitsnowzoom said:


> You can always blow out the egg innards and use those in scrambled eggs or in cooking, though you'd want to do a volumetric measure of how many pigeon eggs it would take to equal one chicken egg as most recipes are gauged to a "large" egg, then take that little egg shell and use it as "decor" .  Be the first on your block to have chocolate chip cookies made w/pidgie eggs.
> 
> *BTW, in the evolutionary scheme of things, the egg definitely came before the chicken*.


Mmmm, well, yes, I can agree on that too. I keep thinking, tho, WHO laid the egg? OR, where DID the egg come from to begin with?

If one thinks of the biblical reference that man and animals were created by a Supreme Being, then, He created the chicken(s), who would be able to make more chickens by producing eggs...

Is this anything like imagining "Infinity??"  

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "YES, he DID come an egg and yes, the EGG came first!  )

P.S. Chris...having the EGGS already, we will look forward to your report!


----------



## samuri_spartan

*Final Report*

Well it wasnt much... as many of you stated... but with a little toast it was good. I mixed in 2 of my chicken's eggs and it was a good breakfast. Thanks for all who gave their advice and opinion. I understand is some of our members are unable to eat their pigeons eggs, but i dont see any difference between pigji eggs and chicken eggs. They are both delicious . I guess you can consider it as a gift back to you for taking good care of them. 

Take care all,
Christopher


----------



## Jazicat

I actually have thought about using fresh pigeon eggs too. Everyone in my family already thinks I'm crazy so I was going to use them to garnish my next dish at the family pot luck. Nothing like doing something to confirm their thoughts


----------



## KO Loft

*re same species eggs*

I apologize for not responding sooner but someone asked why it was not ok to feed same species eggs to the older animals. It seems to be genetics and that the proteins effect the genes of some species. People who have eaten others in new guinea and other areas developed a disease called i believe kuru in which their brain functions were effected. The proteins consummed effected certain areas of the brain and caused the brain to be effected.

Mad cow disease is the bovine equivalent. It was caused in england from cattle that were butchered to be put in the grain feed to give the livestock more protein and develope to bigger size. Well what happened was the genetic disorder mad cow. The cows shake tremble lose muscular coordination and eventually die. This can be passed on to humans by consuming the beef of infected animals. 

Certain species can eat their own but others just cannot. Before law school I majored in biology and chemistry. It has to deal with proteins and the effects on the brain. If you feed eggs of chicken to chicken or other eggs to the same species there is no research data to show the effects. My advice is to be safe and not feed same species eggs to older birds. LOL might have a night of the living dead on your hands.


----------



## Coolpigeon

I can not eat Barbies eggs.


----------



## Victor

*"...neither could I...neither could I !" *


----------



## SkyofAngels

samuri_spartan said:


> Well it wasnt much... as many of you stated... but with a little toast it was good. *I mixed in 2 of my chicken's eggs *and it was a good breakfast. Thanks for all who gave their advice and opinion. I understand is some of our members are unable to eat their pigeons eggs, but i dont see any difference between pigji eggs and chicken eggs. They are both delicious . I guess you can consider it as a gift back to you for taking good care of them.
> 
> Take care all,
> Christopher


I had to laugh at this if you have to mix in chicken eggs then what is the point? Just have chicken eggs. I dunno, I can't really say anything I don't eat breakfast. I figured if I eat once a day then maybe I will lose the baby weight but that theory is not working too well


----------



## samuri_spartan

SkyofAngels said:


> I had to laugh at this if you have to mix in chicken eggs then what is the point? Just have chicken eggs. I dunno, I can't really say anything I don't eat breakfast. I figured if I eat once a day then maybe I will lose the baby weight but that theory is not working too well


Because the point of my beginning question was, that if the eggs are able to be eaten, the extra energy and calories are not wasted. Im just trying to find ways to live sustainably in our wastfull world. Ive been called a hippie because of it. By adding the pigeon eggs i saved 3 or 4 chicken eggs that can be eaten later. Thus saving a few cents and keeping down the waste. 

chris


----------



## mr squeaks

I can understand your comments,  Pij and Victor. But I don't think in terms of the eggs being fertile. Big difference...

Guess this will always be a subject open to different opinions. I can understand both points of view...

Thanks for the update KOLofts...

Don't think eating once a day is such a good idea for losing weight Sky...have read that you can lose weight even eating 6 small meals a day...has to do with revving up the metabolism. But, not all programs work the same for everyone...you just have to find what works for _you..._

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels

Ya I noticed Lol 
Oh I get it Chris, I don't like to waste anything either. Just doesn't seem like much of meal. A ha maybe that is the key eating little meals.


----------



## jhutto

The eggs are safe for humans to eat. 

KO Loft and Mr. Squeaks are right about feeding the eggs back to the birds. 

I feed eggs to the horses and goats. It's good for their coats.

I know that some of the farmers buy feed that contains animal fat ( from cows) in it to feed to thier show steers. It fattens them up real quick and does other thing. It's like they were on steroids.


----------



## BirdDogg10

Funnny, I do the same thing with my family's dogs, though since I DON'T have pigeons right at the moment the dogs get left over boiled chicken eggs. It makes their coats glossy. 

The people at the boarding kennel they stay at have said our dogs must be on good brand dogfood cause their coats are shiny and look healthy. The kibble my folks feed our dogs is Dick Van Patton, it's all naturual without any corn products since most dogs are allergic to corn.


----------



## Pigeon lower

i dont know if eggs are good to eat


----------



## philodice

Well I think what I will do is make art with them then. And I might try to eat one once for the novelty of the experience. Funny, when I collect my chicken eggs I think nothing of eating them. Not so sure I could eat my dove's eggs but something in me doesn't like to waste. Feeding ravens might be fun.


----------



## Baskar

Well, I didn't see the question posed here so I'll ask. Has anyone tried pickling pigeon eggs and if so, how do they turn out? Don't suppose they're like pheasant or quail eggs, eh?


----------



## mr squeaks

Baskar said:


> Well, I didn't see the question posed here so I'll ask. Has anyone tried pickling pigeon eggs and if so, how do they turn out? Don't suppose they're like pheasant or quail eggs, eh?



Mmm, wouldn't think they would be much different than pheasant or quail, Baskar...then again, I don't "pickle."

Guess we will just have to wait for a pickle person to answer... or, a pickled person....no, that's not right either! Guess I should say a person who pickles???

Shi


----------



## Lewella

I found this pigeon egg recipes on the web:

*Pigeon Egg with Black Pepper and Mushroom*

* Materials*
Pigeon Egg 12 pc
Fresh small Mushrooms 100 g
Chicken Meat 100g
Minced Garlic 1/4 tbsp
Red Pepper 1 pc

*Sauce * 
Stock Soup 6 tbsp
Black Pepper Powder 1/2 tbsp
Sugar & Dark Soy Sauce 1/2 tbsp
Light Soy Sauce 1/2 tbsp
Cornflour 1 tbsp 

*Steps*
1) Boil 12 pigeon eggs in water until cooked, remove shell after eggs cool
2) Boil the boiled pigeon eggs in hot oil until golden, dish up
3) Wash red pepper, move out seeds, cut into small slices
4) Heat wok with 1 tbsp oil, add mushrooms & chicken meat and stir fry
5) Add eggs, sauce and minced garlic, mix well
6) Heat up until boiled, sprinkle the red pepper over and serve 

I had to even out some words that were in "bad" English, but the recipe can be found on nicemeal.com


----------



## Lewella

Another Recipe I found on the net:

*Crab Meat and Pigeon Egg Rolls*
*
INGREDIENTS*

250g crab meat, 12 pigeon eggs, 100g leaves of potherb mustard, 1 carrot, 1 squash, 12 pieces of cellophane 8 by 8 cm, 12 pieces of red silk ribbon, salt, sugar, soy, vinegar, rice wine, chive, ginger, water chestnut powder, gourmet powder

RECIPE

1. Saute the chive and ginger with little oil, put in crab meat, soy, salt, sugar, rice wine, gourmet powder to braise a while, add the water chestnut powder to make paste, pour vinegar and oil.
2. Put a done pigeon egg in some crab meat, wrap them with a piece of cellophane, tie it with a piece of silk ribbon. Continue to do so with remaining 12 pieces, then deep-fry them in hot oil to be done and take out, then put in leaves of potherb mustard to deep-fry to be crispy and take out.
3. Place a pigeon sculpted from a squash in the center of a dish, the leaves of potherb mustard around the pigeon, then circle them with the crab meat and pigeon egg rolls. 

(If anyone here can sculpt a pigeon out of a squash I will be very very impressed. lol)


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

I dont understand you and the recipies .... eat duck eggs and chicken eggs ....they come under poultry....... I dont understand eating pigeon eggs .....wtf!
I guess there is enough diversity in food groups to satisfy the craziest of people......
I request all to stay away from the endangered and exotic and unusual......
To me eating pigeon eggs is unusual....


----------



## Lewella

Eating pigeon is all about where you grew up and how you were raised I guess.

I was sent a private message telling me that I should probably delete my post before too many people got mad about it.

However, I know vegetarian and vegan people that don't take kindly to eating chickens or any other form of animal/bird/fish too. I'm just not one of those people. I'm a meat eater who was raised around cattle ranchers who didn't flinch from eating wild game including: possum, raccoon, squirrel, grouse, turkey, deer, elk, quail, pheasant, and pigeon. No harm was intended, thus my disclaimer of how people might choose to use the info / links provided at home or in protest. It's my understanding that "Utility" pigeons are raised for meat and eggs just like chickens and have been for centuries. Wikipedia lists the below utility breeds

* American Giant Runt
* Carneau
* French Mondain
* King

If I have to take flack for the meat eaters, I guess I'll just take it.


----------



## FloridaLuv

hmmm. I'm pretty sure this thread has been laid to rest as it was from _*2007.*_


----------



## della

Found this a fascinating thread to read! Haven't tried pigeon eggs yet myself, but I know that I *love* pickled quails' eggs, so can't see that pigeon eggs would be any different. They would be great as an addition to salads, but best of all when eaten as an addition to dips, olives, flatbreads etc. as an appetizer. The pickling process would overcome the problem of perhaps only getting a couple of eggs at a time which would hardly be worth the effort. You could boil the eggs, make up your pickle solution and put it in the fridge, then just boil up subsequent eggs and add to the solution until you have a decent jarful to grace your appetizer table and either impress or gross out your guests! As I said, haven't eaten any pigeon eggs yet, but don't have any moral objections to doing so. Will perhaps try this when my pigeon population has reached saturation point!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

santhosh_pigeons said:


> I dont understand you and the recipies .... eat duck eggs and chicken eggs ....they come under poultry....... I dont understand eating pigeon eggs .....wtf!
> I guess there is enough diversity in food groups to satisfy the craziest of people......
> I request all to stay away from the endangered and exotic and unusual......
> To me eating pigeon eggs is unusual....


A bird egg is a bird egg. They all contain yolk and albumen. Some have bigger and richer yolks (especially gamebirds and waterfowl). Chickens, turkey, ducks, geese, guinea, quail, pheasant, pigeons...any of those, I wouldn't care, personally. But that's just me. I would probably rather stick to the bigger eggs though. Quail and pigeon eggs are quite small! That'd take a lot!  To me, those are also a bit unusual, but if I had to, I'd eat'em.


----------



## Lewella

A history of eating pigeons and their eggs, for purely educational purposes.

Pigeons were once a common part of the Scottish diet and most large houses had a ‘doocot’ to house them. 

While some pigeons made themselves war heroes by carrying messages, others saved the lives of many a starving European in WWII by becoming a meal.

The National Wildlife Health Center has discovered that city pigeons tend to have a large amount of lead and cadmium in their bodies and are thus not suitable to eat.

Early European colonists who came to North America migrated with their edible pigeons in tow.

Ancient Egyptian and Biblical texts mention eating and sacrificing pigeons.

The Romans had disgustingly inhumane ways to keep pigeons fat.

In the Middle Ages it was common for the English and French to have dovecots full of pigeons that were eaten.

It was very common to hunt and raise pigeons for meat in the U.S.A. in the 1800s and early 1900s.

Today, a few pigeon farms in the U.S. still sell squab commercially to restaurants and specialty grocery stores. Tony Barwick heads the largest pigeon farm in the country, the Palmetto Pigeon Plant in South Carolina, which produces over 400,000 squabs every year.


----------



## spirit wings

don't need to get into the eating of squab.

If one wants to eat a pigeon egg, do it, if you don't you won't


----------



## RodSD

No one will stop you from eating pigeon eggs. They are edible, but I've never ate one. I give my boiled pigeon eggs to these opossums that visit my yard.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

We all love pigeons here ..... and i know abt the history and how it helped people survive and all...... but from my perspective i would not even think of eating a pigeon.....
I have heard of people eating dogs ...... but would you eat your dog?!
Im not judging anyone but being a pure non vegan myself I still think eating pigeon is unusual and disgraceful.......
Remember doves are mascots of love and peace.......


----------



## Lewella

santhosh_pigeons said:


> We all love pigeons here ..... and i know abt the history and how it helped people survive and all...... but from my perspective i would not even think of eating a pigeon.....
> I have heard of people eating dogs ...... but would you eat your dog?!
> Im not judging anyone but being a pure non vegan myself I still think eating pigeon is unusual and disgraceful.......
> Remember doves are mascots of love and peace.......


In response: If I was hungry enough, yes, I might try dog. However, it would probably make me sick to do it, and I really doubt that I'd have the will to prepare one as food. Would I eat my dog? No, I'd starve first. If I was hungry enough, again, I would eat pigeon. Would I eat my pigeon, Mac? No, I'd starve first. Growing up on farms and ranches has given me the view that pets are pets and stock is stock. Eating is about survival, and with the hard life I've had, survival has been something I've had to think about quite a bit. There are other people in the world who don't have to think about such things, and more power to them, I'm happy for them that they are blessed with such luxury. The world is going through some harsh economic times, and if you like it or not, a lot of people are considering eating things right now that they never in a million years would have considered eating before.


----------

